# Advice on delta 9" table saw



## beeblejam (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello all.
I'm looking to upgrade from my cheap Mastercarft jobsite table saw. I'm looking to build some furniture pieces such as bedroom dressers and a larger bookshelf for my living room. 
There's a used one for sale in my area that may fit the bill. It's a delta 9" table saw model# 6201, about 30 years old, cast iron top, 3/4 hp belt drive motor, 26" rip capability. He's asking $250 and is including a new finishing blade. 
Is this a good buy? The price fits my budget. My concerns are if the fence and rail systems is of good quality, if 26" rip is adequate, and if I will run into situations were 3/4 hp won't cut it. Here is a pic. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not real sure but I think you might find it hard to get blades for a 9" saw. 10" is much more the standard. You should poke around the internet to find out before you buy.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I think so. It looks like it has a decent fence and guides. I have a 9" and a 10" set up for different uses and you can still get 9" blades.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$250 is a quite a bit for a 30 year old 9" saw IMO. For $100, it'd be a nice deal. $250 should buy you a fairly nice used 10" saw, and possibly one with a better fence. Check Craigslist, classifieds, and Ebay for options in your area. If you add a general geographic location to your profile, there may be somewhere here who has or knows of a better deal for you.

Good luck!


----------



## beeblejam (Apr 13, 2009)

How about the 3/4 hp? Will that handle what I want to do comfortably?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

It depends on where you are at. I’ve been looking for a used radial saw and they are all over $600.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would keep looking. $250 is just too much for that saw. For that price you should be able to find a very nice 10" saw. Sometime you will find that extra 1/2" of cutting capacity necessary.

G


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

600 bucks for a used radial arm saw? 250 bucks for a table saw that is 30 years old and uses 9" blades? :blink::thumbdown:

Where are you guys looking? I'm willing to bet you can search craigslist for a table saw and radial arm saw and you will find atleast 5 of each (most likely craftsman's which are pretty good saws) for 150 bucks or less. 

Use the extra money to buy a good combo blade for the table saw or a negative hook blade for the radial arm saw, and book that will show you how to tune and maintain the saw. 

It will be like brand new when you're done with it if you get one in good shape to start.

Would it be weird to beg you to pursue a different route? You've got better options, and a ton of resources here on this forum.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Where are you guys looking? I'm willing to bet you can search craigslist for a table saw and radial arm saw and you will find atleast 5 of each (most likely craftsman's which are pretty good saws) for 150 bucks or less.


"150 bucks or less", hey I'm moving to Virginia!:yes:
No, I’ve always been a little weary of Craigslist because of all the stories I’ve heard. I did take a peek and you are correct there are some a lot cheaper than the local classified. I saw a couple, but in a heavy gang infested area. Not the area where I want to go. :no: 
I’d stand a better chance with the pirates of Somali. :boat:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I found a craftsman table saw in good shape with a good fence and mobile base for 170 bucks 20 minutes from me. If you were within 100 miles I'd drive it to you. If I found reasonable freight for 250 bucks I'd send it to you with a brand new blade, cleaned and tuned. Maybe it is harder to find saws where you're at, and I should have conisdered the regional difference. However, they pop up here all the time.

I've also had really good luck with craigslist. I don't buy anything unless its used or clearanced generally. I use all my craigslist finds for my business constantly with no issue yet. There are gems out there! Good Luck!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> "150 bucks or less", hey I'm moving to Virginia!:yes:
> No, I’ve always been a little weary of Craigslist because of all the stories I’ve heard. I did take a peek and you are correct there are some a lot cheaper than the local classified. I saw a couple, but in a heavy gang infested area. Not the area where I want to go. :no:
> I’d stand a better chance with the pirates of Somali. :boat:


Maybe, maybe not. You gonna have some Navy seals with those 50 cal sniper rifles backin' you up? No problem... They get confused and scared once the first ones start dropping...


----------



## beeblejam (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in a smaller town on the east coast of Canada. Not a ton of saws to choose from. After a little more research I think I'll hold off on this saw. I've had people tell me the fence system on this saw isn't very accurate, and this is the only table saw I've come accross with only a 3/4 hp motor. Not sure how well it would handle a 3/4" sheet of oak. Thanks firnthe advice.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't give up B-jam! I've had to make mini-road trips sometimes to get the best deals. Maybe a 2 hour drive to the next large city might be worth the time for a saw you'll use for 5 years. Maybe more... BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

beeblejam said:


> I'm in a smaller town on the east coast of Canada. Not a ton of saws to choose from. After a little more research I think I'll hold off on this saw. I've had people tell me the fence system on this saw isn't very accurate, and this is the only table saw I've come accross with only a 3/4 hp motor. Not sure how well it would handle a 3/4" sheet of oak. Thanks firnthe advice.


 I picked up a saw which is virtually identical to the one you show for $50, from a guy across the street who was moving, and was having a garage sale. It came with seven or eight blades, and a wobble dado. It has a one HP motor. My older saw is also virtually the same, but I bought it new, many years ago, and added the extra extension, longer rails, and a 3/4 HP motor. My experiences with this saw are :
3/4 HP is too light. Suitable only for light trim work and relatively thin material. One HP is minimum.
The rip fence is not accurate and hard to line up straight.
The original straight miter guide slot does not have a tee groove, so if you forget when you are pulling the material back toward you the miter gauge will fall out on the floor and the plastic will break.

All that said, at the time I bought the first saw it was a dramatic improvement over what I had then. 

If the person wants to sell the saw he should not be expecting any more than $100 for it. You could probably get a mail order saw from Sears for that money, which would suit you better.

Definitely hold off and look for something better.

Gerry


----------

